
Android apps can conspire to mine information from your smartphone - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11885.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://vtnews.vt.edu/articles/2017/03/eng-compsci-
androidapp...](http://vtnews.vt.edu/articles/2017/03/eng-compsci-
androidapps.html)

